# ICD-10 exam



## cubbiecatz (Apr 9, 2012)

I just read the announcement of the 1 year delay for ICD-10.

Will we still need to take the certification exam this year or is that being pushed back a year as well?

Thanks, 
Cathy CPC


----------



## pajohnson (Apr 9, 2012)

*Good question*

When are we going to have to take the exam? Just to clarify if we are already CPC certified, we only have to take the ICD 10 testing right?


----------



## lisamarhea (Apr 10, 2012)

*9/30/2015*

Hey, I found this article that states they're moving the exam deadline to 9/30/2015.  


http://news.aapc.com/index.php/2012/04/hhs-proposes-icd-10-delay-to-october-1-2014/


----------



## cubbiecatz (Apr 10, 2012)

pajohnson said:


> When are we going to have to take the exam? Just to clarify if we are already CPC certified, we only have to take the ICD 10 testing right?



Yes, but the dates do appear to have changed. The original memo I have said we had from October 1, 2012 until September 30, 2014 to take the test. The website was updated yesterday and now shows this: *AAPC ICD-10 proficiency exam dates will be moved back one year from Oct. 1, 2013 to Sept. 30, 2015, Pew said.   The online proficiency exam is required of all AAPC credentialed members to demonstrate mastery of the new system. ICD-10 training conferences scheduled in seven locations for the first half of 2013 will be moved to 2014, he added.*


----------



## maria47 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Cpc coder*

Can you tell me how much we need to pay for the exam?


----------

